

5 Tips To Make Your IPhone Game Successful - physcab
http://www.thedatascientist.com/2012/01/03/5-tips-to-make-your-iphone-game-successful/

======
blakehill
Good post. I agree with your push notification retention point. And I
appreciate your stats on CPC ads.

